# Ps3 parental control



## kadijk (Jan 23, 2011)

I have a smallish problem which I have a feeling is not too uncommon. I have forgotten my parental control password, which is a 4 number passcode by default. Needless to say my children are not happy and my tech savy 16 year old can't figure out how to reset to defaults or help me get the ps3 to tell me the code. 

Any suggestions? There must be a way because one could sell the unit and have to over ride the pass words for new ownership...


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hello Kadijk,

If you select







(Settings) >







(System Settings) > [Restore Default Settings], you can reset the password to [0000]. Note that all other settings will also be restored to their default values.


----------

